# Favorite Married w/ Children episode



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

The one where Kelly hustles at a pool hall w/ Jefferson as the manager.

From the point when Al sells 9 pints of blood ("But Al, the human body only has 8 pints.... not true, the brain hides some") from that point on it's just awesome!

"This whole room looks like noodles"
"The brain doesn't need blood, just gotta keep the brain wet"
"They call me flipper...."

"A goat stole our money Dad
was his head shapped like George Washington? I know that goat!"

"I'll get that money even if I'll have to dance naked
in the streets!"
"I'm a living example of how the brain
really doesn't need blood to work."
"This table will self-desctruct in 5 seconds..."

So many great quotes.

So whats your favorite episode


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

It was the episode with Kelly as the Weather girl. 

"Strom Clods over Chick-a-go"


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

The episode where bud hooked up with Marcy's Niece Amber played by Juliet Tablak.

"Naughty but Niece"


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

When AL would get the Dodge Viper (I think) for reaching 1 million miles on his car.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

FireMen2003 said:


> When AL would get the Dodge Viper (I think) for reaching 1 million miles on his car.


haha that one was great.

"Your father is going up and down the street to get it to 999,999.99 miles"


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The one where the Dodge broke down in Chicago traffic.
Also, where they ate the burgers made with ashes from that dead person.

Man, what a great show!


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Mavrick22 said:


> The episode where bud hooked up with Marcy's Niece Amber played by Juliet Tablak.
> 
> "Naughty but Niece"


 :up: :up: :up:

that's the one I thought of as soon as I saw the thread title.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

My favorite was the "It's a Bundy life" one, with Sam Kennison as Al's guardian angel.

The burgers from the ashes of Marcy's aunt were funny too. The episode (or two or three) with Marcy's "butch" sister (who happened to be played by the same actress as Marcy) was funny too. Al thought she was just perfect, even more so when he realized she wouldn't hit on him at all.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

No Maam 
National Organization of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood


----------



## jmgonzalez (Jul 7, 2001)

The episode where the classic line of "We've opened the box!" comes from.

I don't know the episode name, but they spent hours opening a box and then electrocuting each other.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

All the episodes with scenes at "the nudie bar!"


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Apparently from episode 616 "Rites of Passage"



> Where the music stinks, and they water the drinks, ...at the nudie bar. Where the girlies dance in their underpants, ...at the nudie bar. Where you see their butt, and their trap stays shut, ...at the nudie bar. Where you can't touch a brest, but you can cave in a chest, ...at the nudie bar. Where you look at a thigh, and blacken an eye, ...at the nudie bar. Where the beer gives you gas, but the Bundys kick ass, ...at the nudie bar.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

The episode where Al is resting/waiting on a kitchen chair, Peg comes in the front door - and slams it shut.

Peg says, "Did you miss me?"

And Al says, "With every bullet so far."

(I've often considered taking FOX to court over copyrighting my married life and putting it on tv.)

[Say, does anyone remember the particular episode where Al is heading to the front door and cries out - "Oh, please let that be a bullet with my name on it." ? I have never seen or heard taht again in syndication or on the DVDs.]


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> The one where Kelly hustles at a pool hall w/ Jefferson as the manager.


That one and the one where the Gay guy comes over and cooks for Al.
I have a Wishlist for the hot Niece, Juliet Tablak, but I don't think she's is acting anymore.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

The one were Peg wants to have sex and Al just wants to sleep. Great episode. Oh then you hear a toilet flush at one point and then Bud makes fun of Kelley for being a slut. Later the neighbor pops over as Al goes off to that job he hates and he makes fun of her for a few seconds.

Great stuff.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Legion said:


> The one were Peg wants to have sex and Al just wants to sleep. Great episode. Oh then you hear a toilet flush at one point and then Bud makes fun of Kelley for being a slut. Later the neighbor pops over as Al goes off to that job he hates and he makes fun of her for a few seconds.
> 
> Great stuff.


You forgot in that episode that his feet stink, and a fat woman comes into the store. Classic episode, wish they made more like that


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The one that they are challenged by another family in bowling and Kelly distracts the men bowlers in her leather mini skirt!!


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

The best episide was the two-parter where Al is too cheap to buy a new air conditioner, so the family moves into the frozen food aisle at the grocery store. This was absurdist comedy at its best, and preceded Seinfeld as being a show about nothing.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bondelev said:


> The best episide was the two-parter where Al is too cheap to buy a new air conditioner, so the family moves into the frozen food aisle at the grocery store. This was absurdist comedy at its best, and preceded Seinfeld as being a show about nothing.


That was on the other week, and then Al and family cut in front of Marcy in line and become the 1 millionth customer, but have to face marcy and jefferson in a shopping spree-off

The cart of death was awesome!

-Oh miss you dropped something.... oh miss you dropped something.... oh excuse me miss but you dropped something


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Kelly had one of my favorite lines of all time. In response to someone saying "you can catch more flies with honey than vinegar," she replies "but if you pull off their wings, you can make them do anything you want."

And of course the one where Kelly is sick, and Al has a series of dreams with Pamela Anderson and another playmate,










only to be woken up by the sound of a tinkling bell.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bundy, Al Bundy


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Gotta add this one in too


----------



## mrcoaster (Jan 25, 2002)

Magister said:


> It was the episode with Kelly as the Weather girl.
> 
> "Strom Clods over Chick-a-go"


I was playing charades with the family over the holidays one year (the daughter loves to get everybody together for that) and my brother kept yelling "Chick-A-Go" for the movie "Chicago" and never could get it. We laughed pretty hard that night.

I really enjoy the pilot. Al's comment on selling shoes: "Sure, selling shoes seems fun - but beneath the myth, the hype, the glory...it's just like any other minimum-wage paying slow death!" The "What are you thinking?' ....'Well, if I wanted you to know...'"

There are some good lines in that pilot.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mrcoaster said:


> I was playing charades with the family over the holidays one year (the daughter loves to get everybody together for that) and my brother kept yelling "Chick-A-Go" for the movie "Chicago" and never could get it. We laughed pretty hard that night.


Have to ask. You were playing CHARADES, and he was YELLING (or even talking)???

Isn't that against the rules!


----------



## Rev (Feb 14, 2002)

Remember the one where where Kelly had her and Bud's money to get into a concert... she bought Her ticket and used Bud's money to get a backstage pass....

Kelly: Bud, The lead singer has a house in Jamaca.... I am only a paternaty suit away from a house in Jamaca! 
{Pause} 
I would do anything for a house in Jamaca.....

Bud: Kelly, you would do anything for dinner and a movie!



Ah, I miss that show


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

There are so many great ones but the one where bubba smith steal al's football trophy out of his high school was so damn funny. Buds first time at the nudie bar is a close second I love al's dollar on a string lmao.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

If you have any space on your HD you can get the Married With Children The Complete Series (11 Seasons) here: http://www.mininova.org/tor/165068


----------



## stantonl (Jun 22, 2004)

My favorite ep. would have to be the labor day where al made Peg clean and have sex with him all day. It was funny with Peg not wanting to have sex and Al making her do it.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh, and the episode where Al is standing near the closet holding a Chicken and (something else). Bud comes in sees this and says - "South 40 Insurance again, Dad?"

Al says something like - you have to have the chicken in the car if you have an accident. Their motto is - "No Chicken, No Check. A man's best friend."

To which Al adds - "Next to - a sheep and a tall wheat field."


----------

